# حدث في روزويل !!!!!



## Coptic Man (12 يناير 2006)

وهذه المواقع اللي انا اخدت منها القصة السلمية وبعض هذه اللينكات تشرح تشريح الكائن الفضائي فياريت لو حد مش بيحب الحاجات دي ما يدخلش 

english web

www.v-j-enterprises.com/ aafilm/morris.html
members.xoom.it/shout
www.ufowisconsin.com/.../ pp2002_0516.html
www.cwd.co.uk/alien-uk/ evidencemain.htm

مواقع عربية

http://www.angelfire.com/rnb/forarabs/pics.htm

http://www.angelfire.com/rnb/forarabs/rose.htm

الموضوع    



أخيراً انتهت الحرب العالمية الثانية ، و وضعت أوزارها نهائياً مخلفة ورائها دماراً لم يشهده العالم في تاريخه كله و بخاصة بعدما تم محو مدينتين يابانيتين كاملتين من الوجود ، (هيروشيما) و (ناجازاكي) ، بقنبلتين ذريتين ، أذهلتا العالم كله و أصابتاه برعب لا محدود ، و جعلتاه يتطلع إلى المستقبل بنظرة خائفة متشائمة ..

و بدأ العالم مرحلة جديدة ..

أوروبا و آسيا انشغلتا في مرحلة إعادة البناء ، بعد اقتسام و توزيع الأسرى و الغنائم ، و أفريقيا راحت تلتقط أنفاسها أخيراً ، بعد أن تورطت طويلاً في حرب طاحنة ، لم يكن لها ناقة فيها و لا جمل ..

أما أمريكا ، فقد انتفخت أوداجها ، و انتفش ريشها ، و راحت تستعرض قوتها الجديدة في مهرجانات و احتفالات مبهرة عديدة ..

و دارت الأيام دورتها ..

و هدأت الأمور كلها ..

و لكن أمريكا بدأت تتعامل باعتبارها القوة الأعظم في العالم ، بما تملكه من أسلحة ذرية و نووية ، لا يمتلكها غيرها ، و بدأت تصور أنه ما من قوة في الوجود يمكنها أن تفت في عضدها ..

و بعد عامين تقريباً ، و في منتصف نهار الثلاثاء 24 يونيو 1947م ، كان رجل الأعمال الأمريكي الشاب (كينيث أرنولد) يقود طائرته ذات المحركين في سماء صافية ، خالية من الغيوم تماماً ، و طقس مثالي للطيران ، في منطقة جبل راينر (Rainer) وسط ولاية واشنطن ، محلقاً حول القمة المتجمدة لبركان مايتي الخامد ، و هو هادئ النفس ، صافي الذهن ، لا يشغله سوى العثور على طائرة نقل أمريكية عسكرية مفقودة في المنطقة ، على أمل الفوز بجائزة قدرها خمسة آلاف دولار ، أعلنت عنها القوات الجوية الأمريكية ، لمن يعثر على الطائرة أو حطامها ، بعد أن اختفت تماماً هناك ، و على نحو غامض للغاية ..

و قد انهمك (كينيث) تماماً في عملية البحث ، بسبب جودة الطقس ، و ..

و فجأة انعكس ضوء الشمس على وجهه من مصدر ما ..

و بسرعة استعاد الأمريكي انتباهه على القيادة ، ظاناً أن الشمس قد انعكست عن جسم طائرة أخرى تتخذ مساراً يتعارض مع مسار طائرته ..

و لكن كل شئ كان هادئاً تماماً ..

و على مدى بصره ، لم تكن هناك أية طائرة تحلق في المدى الذي يمكن أن تنعكس عنده أشعة الشمس ..

و لكن هناك في أقصى الأفق لمح كينيث أرنولد شيئاً يتحرك ..

لم يبد له أشبه بأية طائرة معروفة ، بل بدا كأقراص منفصلة تطير بلا رابط ، في اتجاهه تقريباً ..

كان ما رآه يبعد –وفقاً لتقديره- ما يقرب من ألف ميل ، حتى أنه لولا السماء الصافية ، لما أمكنه حتى ملاحظته ، لذا فقد عزا ذلك الانعكاس إلى شئ آخر حتما و قرر أن يتجاهل كل هذا ، و أن يعود إلى عملية البحث عن حطام الطائرة العسكرية ..

و لكن تلك الأجسام كانت تتحرك بسرعة مذهلة حقاً ..

فلم تمض لحظات حتى كانت على مسافة ثلاثمائة ميل منه فحسب ..

و لقد بدا له –عندئذ- أنها تتجه نحوه مباشرة ..

و لقد كان على حق في كل ما تصوره ..

تلك الأجسام كانت تتجه نحوه مباشرة .. و بأقصى سرعة رآها في حياته ..

و من مسافة قريبة بما يكفي، رأى كينيث تلك الأجسام مباشرة ، و وصف ما رآه فيما بعد ، قائلاً : 

-لم تكن هناك أية بروزات واضحة .. لا مقدمة أو ذيل ، أو أجنحة ، فقط اسطوانات دائرية تماماً ، و لامعة إلى حد مدهش ، حتى أنها تعكس أشعة الشمس من مسافات بعيدة ، و كانت عبارة عن تسعة أجسام تطير في صف واحد كطابور عسكري ، و أسلوبها في الطيران كان عجيباً للغاية ، إذ بدت أشبه بأطباق تطير ، عندما نلقيها على سطح بحيرة هادئة ..

و من عبارته الأخيرة بالتحديد ، التقط أحد الصحفيين المحليين مصطلح (الأطباق الطائرة) ، الذي عرفت به تلك الأجسام مجهولة الهوية ، على النطاق الشعبي حتى يومنا هذا ..

و عندما تم نشر واقعة (كينيث) على نطاق واسع في الأسبوع التالي مباشرة ، كانت ردود الأفعال واسعة و متباينة للغاية ، فقد استقبلها المجتمع الأمريكي بما يشبه الصدمة ..

ففجأة ، و بعد أن خرج الأمريكيون من الحرب ظافرين منتصرين ، يظنون أنهم القوة العظمى ، تأتي واقعة كهذه ، لتشير إلى أن البشر ليسوا وحدهم في الكون ، بل هناك مخلوقات عاقلة أخرى ، تمتلك تكنولوجيا أكثر تفوقاً ، جاءت لتستعرض قوتها في سمائهم ..

و على قدر ما صعق البعض بالخبر ، رفضه البعض الآخر في شدة ، بل و استنكره تماماً ، من منطلق الخوف أو عدم التصديق ، أو حتى الغرور البشري ، الذي يرفض وجود قوة أخرى متفوقة سواه ..

أما الجهات الرسمية العسكرية ، فقد لاذت بالصمت تماماً و إن كانت لديها شهادة أخرى لم تحظ بالترويج الإعلامي المماثل ، و لكنها توافقت مع شهادة كينيث أرنولد على نحو يثير القلق و الحيرة ..

فقد أبلغ أحد الباحثين عن الذهب ، في (أوريجون) ، أنه قد شاهد تسعة أجسام مستديرة لامعة ، تقطع السماء بسرعة مذهلة ، و أن البوصلة التي يحملها قد أصابها الجنون ، في لحظة العبور هذه ..

الرجل أدلى بشهادته في الثالثة و تسع دقائق ، في حين قرر (كينيث أرنولد) في تقريره أن تلك الأجسام عبرت إلى جواره في الثانية و تسع و خمسين دقيقة بالتحديد ..

إذن فالباحث عن الذهب لم يكن يعرف شيئاً عما رآه رجل الأعمال الشاب ، عندما أبلغ عما رآه هو ..

ثم إن التقرير الرسمي الذي قدمه خبراء الطيران ، و الذي لم ينشر إلا في أواخر الثمانينات ، كان يتساءل في نهايته : لماذا يدعي رجل أعمال محترم و ملتزم مثل (كينيث أرنولد) ، بأنه قد رأى تلك الأجسام الطائرة ، ما لم يكن قد رآها بالفعل ؟! .

و لكن و على الرغم من الموقفين الصحفي و الرسمي ، فقد أصابت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بغتة حمى غريبة ..

حمى الأطباق الطائرة ..

أكثر من ثمانمائة و خمسين بلاغاً عن رؤية الأطباق الطائرة ، تلقتها الدوائر الأمريكية ، على طول الولايات المتحدة و عرضها ..

الكل رأى ، و شاهد ، و التقط الصور أيضاً ..

و في أول يوليو 1937 ، جاءت شهادة شخص محترم و مرموق للغاية ، إلا و هو (ماكس هود) ، رئيس الغرفة التجارية في (بوكريك) ، الذي أعلن مشاهدته لطبق طائر ، يسير في خط متعرج عبر السماء ..

و في الليلة نفسها ، و في تمام الحادية عشرة ، اتصل رئيس الشرطة العسكرية (أدوين آزلي) بمسؤول المخابرات في المدينة (جيس مارسيل) ، و هو يهتف في انفعال شديد : 



احضر بأقصى سرعة .. لن يمكنك تصديق ما نراه هنا .

و لقد انطلق (جيس) على الفور ، و بينما كان في طريقه ، شاهد في السماء تشكيلاً مضيئاً على شكل حرف (V) ، ينطلق نحو الجنوب ، فغمغم في توتر : 

ما هذا بالضبط ؟! طائراتنا لا يمكنها الطيران بهده السرعة .

و أيدت هذه القصة فكرة وجود الأطباق الطائرة ، و إن عاد الميجور (جيس) نفسه يكذبها ، على نحو يوحي بأنه قد تلقى أوامر رسمية بهذا ..

و في صباح السابع من يوليو 1947 و في مدينة روزويل الصغيرة ، في ولاية نيو ميكسيكو ، و على مسافة مائتي ميل من قاعدة طيران عسكرية ، التقط ويليام رودز ، البائع البسيط ، أول صور في التاريخ للأطباق الطائرة و هو في طريقه إلى عمله  ​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يناير 2006)

لقد قام (ويليام) بتحميض الفيلم و طبعه ، و في اليوم نفسه ، ليسلمه إلى الصحيفة المحلية ، و هو يمني نفسه بأن يكون هذا الخبر هو قنبلة الصحيفة في اليوم التالي ، و أهم أخبارها ، و ..

و لكن أحداً لم يتصور قط أن خبر (ويليام رودز) لن يساوي شيئاً في صحيفة اليوم التالي ، لأن روزويل كلها كانت تنتظر مفاجأة .. 

مفاجأة لا تخطر على بال أحد من سكانها ..

قط .

***

في تمام الرابعة عصراً ، و في محطة الراديو المحلية بمدينة البوكريك بولاية نيو ميكسيكو الأمريكية ، يوم 7 يوليو 1947 ، كانت موظفة المحطة (ليديا سلبي) تجلس هادئة كعادتها ، تنجز بعض الأعمال الإدارية المتأخرة ، عندما ارتفع رنين الهاتف فجأة ، على نحو أزعجها ، و انتزعها من تركيزها في عنف ..

و لأن ميزانية المحطة محدودة ، كانت ليديا تقوم ، إلى جوار أعمالها الإدارية ، بوظيفة عاملة الهاتف ن و مسئولة إرسال التليكس أيضاً ، لذا فقد التقطت سماعة الهاتف ، و سألت عن المتحدث ، الذي لم يكن سوى جوني ماك بويل الذي يمتلك مع أخته محطة إذاعية صغيرة في روزويل .. 

و لما لم يكن جوني يمتلك جهاز تليكس ، فقد اعتاد الاتصال بمحطة ليديا ، كلما كانت لديه أخبار مهمة لتبثها هي إلى المحطات الكبرى ، عبر جهاز التليكس ، لذا فقد استقبلت هي الأمر في بساطة ، و لكنها فوجئت به يصرخ في انفعال شديد 

ليديا .. اسمعيني جيداً .. لقد سقط طبق طائر ، بالقرب من روزويل .. لقد كنت هناك ، و شاهدته بنفسي .. إنه أشبه بطبق ضخم مقلوب ، نحطم جزء في طرفه .. بعض المزارعين هناك أيضاً ، و أحدهم حاول أن يجذبه بالجرار إلى جرنه ، و لكن الجيش وصل إلى هناك .. يبدو أنهم يسعون للحصول عليه .. المنطقة كلها مغلقة ..

ثم توقف لحظة ليلتقط أنفاسه ، قبل أن يعاود الصراخ لاهثاً : 

ليديا .. هل تبثين ما أخبرك به ؟! 

كانت بحكم خبرتها تضرب أزرار التليكس تلقائياً ، بكل ما تسمعه منه ، كما يحدث في كل مرة ، فهتفت ، و قد انتقل إليها الانفعال :

بالتأكيد .. أكمل .. 

تابع هو ، بكل الانفعال و اللهفة :

انهم يتحدثون عن رجال صغار .. سجلي هذا .. رجال صغار داخل ذلك الطبق .. الجيش ينتشل جثثهم من داخله .. هناك جثتان على الأقل . 

سألته ليديا بانفعال مماثل ، و هي تواصل البث :

هل رأيتهما بنفسك ؟!

كانت تتوقع منه رداً فورياً سريعاً ، مفعماً بالانفعال ، إلا أن ما سمعته ، على الجانب الآخر للخط الهاتفي ، لم يكن سوى ضوضاء غير مميزة ، و هتاف يأتي من بعيد ، و أصوات ارتطام و شجار .. 

و في اللحظة نفسها ، توقف جهاز التليكس عن البث ، ثم استقبل رسالة محدودة ، راحت تتكرر في سرعة على نحو محموم :

أوقفي الاتصال فوراً .. لا تواصلي البث . 

و بينما هي تحدق في الرسالة بدهشة قلقة ، فوجئت بصوت (جوني) ، يأتيها عبر الهاتف ، بانفعال أكثر شدة ، و هو يهتف :

لا تبثي ما أخبرتك به يا ليديا .. امحي كل شئ فوراً .. لا تبثي ما أخبرتك به ، و حاولي نسيان كل ما سمعته .. هل تفهمين ؟!

قالها و أنهى الاتصال بحدة لم تعهدها منه ، و على نحو جعلها تتساءل ، بكل ما اعتمل في نفسها من اضطراب : 

ترى ما الذيحدث حقاً في روزويل ؟!

و لم يكن هذا سؤالها وحدها ، بل هو السؤال الذي ظل يتردد في كل الأوساط ، حتى يومنا هذا ..

السؤال الذي أجابته جريدة روزويل المحلية ، عندما نشرت في رأس صفحتها الأولى ، في صباح الثامن من يوليو تقول : طبق طائر سقط في روزويل ..

و لولا ما نشرته الصحيفة ، التي تتمتع كغيرها بحرية الصحافة في أمريكا ، فربما لم يكن هناك من سمع قط عن واقعة روزويل هذه ..

ففي السادسة من صباح 8 يوليو هذا ، حمل ميجور مارسيل و كابتن كافيت إلى رئيسهما في القاعدة الجوية ، قطعة معدنية ، طولها قدم واحد ، و عرضها ستة بوصات ، و أخبراه أنها جزء من حطام الطبق ، الذي سقط بالقرب من روزويل ..

و لقد كانت تلك القطعة المعدنية عجيبة للغاية ، بالنسبة لكل من رآها ..

فعلى الرغم من خفة وزنها الشديدة ، التي لا تتناسب قط مع حجمها ، كانت القطعة صلبة إلى حد مدهش ، حتى أن الميجور مارسيل المعروف بقوته ، قد عجز تماماً عن أن يثنيها ، على الرغم من كل محاولاته ..

و لقد تحدث الرجال الثلاثة بعض الوقت عما حدث ، ثم لم يلبث الرئيس أن حسم الحديث بقوله :

هذا الشيء يدهشني بحق ، و خاصة مع ملمسه ، الذي يجمع بين المعدن و البلاستيك ، و الذي لم أعهد مثله قط من قبل ، إلا أن الأوامر التي تلقيتها هذا الصباح ، صريحة و صارمة للغاية .

ثم شد قامته ، مضيفاً :

سنغلق الحديث في هذا الأمر ، و ننساه تماماً ، و كأنه لم يكن أبداً.. مفهوم .

و لم يكن أمام الرجلين سوى الموافقة ، و تسليم القطعة المعدنية مجهولة الهوية إلى رئيسهما ، و إغلاق فميهما طويلاً .. 

و لكن ليس إلى الأبد …

ففي عام 1994 ، روى الكابتن كافيت القصة بتفاصيلها لمحرر جريدة (واشنطن بوست) ، التي أولت الأمر –آنذاك- اهتماماً كبيراً ..

و في روزويل نفسها ، و بعد ما نشرته صحيفتها المحلية ، توافد الآلاف ، من مختلف الولايات ، لإلقاء نظرة على موقع السقوط ، و سماع روايات السكان المحليين ، على الرغم من أن الجيش قد نقل كل شيء بعيداً ..

و في الخامس عشر من يوليو ، أي بعد سبعة أيام كاملة ، أصدرت قيادة الجيش الأمريكي بياناً ، قالت فيه: إن ما سقط في روزويل لم يكن سوى منطاد طقسي فحسب ..

و كان هذا مسار سخرية الكل ..

فلو أن الأمر كله يتعلق بمنطاد طقس و اختبارات ، لماذا انتظرت قيادة الجيش أسبوعاً كاملاً لتصرح بهذا؟! 

بل و لماذا أغلقت المنطقة كلها حينذاك ؟! 

و لم يصدق أحد ما أعلنه الجيش ، حتى أولئك الذين لا يؤمنون بوجود حياة عاقلة أخرى في الكون ..

و استمر الناس يتحدثون عن روزويل ..

و يتساءلون ..

و يدرسون ..

مئات الدراسات خرجت ، لتفسير ما حدث في روزويل ، و ما صحبه من تحركات عسكرية و سرية ..

و مع مرور الوقت ، بدأت بعض الحقائق تتكشف رويداً رويداً ..

و في عام 1980 أصدر تشارلز بيرلتز كتابه الشهير (واقعة روزويل) ، الذي جمع فيه كل الحقائق و الاستنتاجات ، حول ما حدث في تلك البلدة الصغيرة ، في ولاية نيو ميكسيكو ..

و لأول مرة بعد سنوات طوال ، أشار بيرلتز إلى الجثث ، التي تم العثور عليها ، داخل ذلك الطبق الطائر ، عام 1947 . 

و لأول مرة أيضاً اتهم بيرلتز الحكومة الأمريكية بأنها تخفي جثتي اثنين من ملاحي الطبق الطائر ، و تخفي معهما حقيقة وجود مخلوقات في كواكب أخرى ، عن الشعب الأمريكي و العالم أجمع ..

و لك ترد الحكومة على اتهامات بيرلتز ، على الرغم مما لقيته من أصداء واسعة ، على كل المستويات ..

و ربما كان هذا ما زاد الأمر غموضاً ، و ضاعف من عدد مصدقيه ، على مرر السنين .. 

التجاهل التام للحكومة الأمريكية ، في كل ما يتعلق بحادثة روزويل ..

فعلى الرغم من أن الحكومة قد أنشأت في الستينات لجنة (الكتاب الأزرق) ، المسئولة عن التحقيق في كل بلاغات و مشاهدات الأطباق الطائرة ، و التي انتهت باحتمال وجود ظاهرة تفوق إدراك البشر ، إلا أن نفس الحكومة ظلت تتجاهل تماماً ، دون أي تبرير ، أية إشارة إلى واقعة روزويل .. :24:  ​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يناير 2006)

و حطم كتاب بيرلتز كل الأرقام القياسية في التوزيع ، و بيعت منه ملايين النسخ ، و ردد الملايين ما قاله فيه ، عن وجود منطقة تحمل رقم 51 (Area 51) بين المناطق العسكرية السرية الأمريكية ، يحتفظ فيها العلماء بجثتي المخلوقين الفضائيين الذي تم تشريحهما منذ ما يزيد على الثلاثين عاماً . 

و لكن الحومة الأمريكية ظلت تتجاهل .. و تتجاهل ..

إلى أن ظهر إلى الوجود فجأة دليل قوي ، على صحة ما حدث في روزويل ..

دليل لا يقبل الشك أبداً …



***



في أكتوبر عام 1994 ، نشرت مجلة (أومني) العلمية نداء إلى كل قراءها ، تناشدهم إرسال مطلب إلى الحكومة الأمريكية ، لتكشف كل ما تخفيه من أسرار ، حول واقعة روزويل الشهيرة .. 

و انهالت بالفعل ملايين المطالب على الحكومة الأمريكية ، التي أصرت على مواصلة رد فعلها الاستفزازي الشهير ، ألا و هو التجاهل التام للموقف ..

و لكن فجأة ظهر الدليل ..

فيلم سينمائي ، من طراز المليمترات الثمانية قديم الطراز ، كان يخفيه طيار سابق ، منذ ما يقرب من خمسين عاماً ، ثم قرر فجأة أن يعلنه ، قبل أن يباغته الموت .. 

و كان الفيلم قنبلة بحق .. 

إنه فيلم كامل يحوي تفاصيل مذهلة ، لعملية تشريح كاملة و دقيقة ، لكائن فضائي غير بشري ، تمت عقب سقوط ذلك الطبق الطائر في روزويل ..

و كانت صدمة عنيفة بحق ..

و كرد فعل طبيعي ، لعالم بلغت قدراته الإعلامية و الاتصالية حداً مدهشاً ، أذاعت معظم محطات التليفزيون الفيلم كاملاً ، و أنتجت عشرات البرامج حول صحته و مصداقيته ، و عما إذا كان ما به حقيقة أم مجرد وهم و خداع .. 

و جاءت آراء الخبراء مدهشة ..

خبير في التصوير السينمائي أكد أن الفيلم تعود مادته الخام إلى فترة الأربعينيات بالفعل ، و أن النسخة التي بين يديه تم تصويرها ما بين عامي 1946 و 1948 ، و قدم بهذا شهادة موثقة ، بعد أن فحص الفيلم ميكروسكوبياً أيضاً ..

خبراء الخدع السينمائية في هوليود أعلنوا أنه من المستحيل أن يكون هذا الفيلم مجرد خدعة سينمائية ، لأنه ما من خبير في العالم أجمع يمكنه اصطناع الأنسجة و الخلايا على هذا النحو المذهل ..

بل و أعلنوا أنه لو كان هذا الفيلم خدعة ، فإنهم على أتم الاستعداد لتعيين صانعه مديراً لكل استوديوهات الخدع السينمائية ، بأجر قد يحمل سبعة أصفار و ليس ستة ..

و عندما حان دور الطب الشرعي ، كان الأمر مبهراً ..

الدكتور (كيرل ويشت) ، كبير الأطباء الشرعيين في مركز سان فرانسوا الطبي ، أكد أمام ملايين المشاهدين ، في بث مباشر ، أنه لم يشاهد في حياته كلها ، و على الرغم من خبراته الواسعة ، كائناً يشبه هذا ، حتى بين الأجناس غير الأمريكية .. 

أما من ناحية ما يحدث في الفيلم ، فقد أصر الرجل على أنها عملية تشريح سليمة تماماً ، و أن من يقومون بها خبراء حقيقيون ، يؤدون عملاً مبهراً ..

و في الوقت نفسه ، علق الدكتور ويشت على تركيب جسم الكائن بأنه يختلف إلى حد كبير عن الأجساد البشرية ، حيث يحوي ستة أصابع في كل يد و قدم ، و جفناً إضافياً لكل عين ، يشبه ذلك الموجود عند الطيور ، كما أن الرئة عبارة عن ثلاثة اسطوانات متساوية الحجم ، بالإضافة إلى عدم وجود أعضاء تناسلية واضحة ..

و كل هذا ، من وجهة نظر الدكتور كيرل ويشت لا يمكن أن يتواجد في أي كائن حي ، من أية جنسية كانت ، بل و لا حتى في أية حيوانات معروفة .. 

أما خبير الأنسجة و الطب الشرعي (س.م. ميلرون) ، فقد أكد أنه لا يشك لحظة في أن ما يراه على الشاشة حقيقي ، إذ أنه و على الرغم من عدم بشريته ، يتناسق تماماً مع بعضه البعض ، على نحو لا يمكن أن يدركه ، أو يصطنعه إلا خبير ..

و على الرغم من كل هذا ظهر من يرفضون تماماً تصديق الفيلم .. و تصديق قصة روزويل كلها ..

و خرجت عشرات الاعتراضات ، التي تناقش نوع سلك الهاتف في الفيلم ، و طراز حامل أدوات التشريح ، و غيرها ، و تدعي أنها تعود كلها إلى زمن يلي الزمن الذي يفترض تصوير الفيلم فيه ..

كل هذا و الحكومة الأمريكية تتجاهل الأمر تماماً كعادتها ..

و في عام 1996 ، حصلت شركة (فيدماك) على حقوق طبع و توزيع ذلك الفيلم ، مع البرنامج الذي يناقش صحته ، و طرحته في الأسواق تحت عنوان (تشريح كائن فضائي – حقيقة أم خدعة) (Alien Autopsy – Fact Or Fiction) ، و أصبح متداولاً ، حتى عبر شبكة الإنترنت . 

و لكن يبدو أن تصديق أو عدم تصديق صحة وجود الكائنات الفضائية العاقلة ، و هو أمر يرتبط بطبيعة الإنسان ، أو ربما بجيناته الوراثية ..

فعلى الرغم من كل هذا ما زال هناك من يرفض تصديق فكرة وجود أي مخلوقات عاقلة في الكون بخلاف البشر مهما كانت المبررات .. 

بل إنهم يرفضون حتى مناقشة الفكرة ..

ربما لأن الحكومات ، حتى الحكومة الأمريكية ، مازالت ترفض الاعتراف بما حدث في روزويل ، أو حتى بحدوثه من الأصل .. 

كل ما فعلته الحكومة الأمريكية ، و ما قدمته وزارة دفاعها ، و قيادة قواتها الجوية ، بعد أن انتشر الفيلم ، و انتشر الاعتراض على صمتها و تجاهلها ، هو أن خرجت في نهاية عام 1997 ببيان مضحك ، أعلنت في نهايته أن هذا يغلق باب المناقشة نهائياً ، في قضية روزويل .. 

قال بيان القوات الجوية ، الذي يؤكد أنه يذيع سراً عسكرياً لأول مرة ، أن ما سقط في روزويل في السابع من يوليو عام 1947 لم يكن سوى طائرة اختبار سرية ، كانت تحمل بعض الدمى ، المفترض أن يتم اختبار هبوطها اضطرارياً ، إلا أن خللاً ما أدى إلى سقوط الطائرة ، و ما تحمله من دمى ، على نحو جعل الكل يتصور ، وفقاً لهوس الأطباق الطائرة ، الذي ساد في تلك الآونة ، أن ما سقط ليس سوى طبق طائر ، و الدمى داخله هي مخلوقات فضائية غريبة .. 

و مع البيان ، نشرت القوات الجوية صوراً لأشياء مستديرة ، لها مراوح أشبه بالهليكوبتر ، و دمى خشبية هزلية لا يمكن أن يخطي طفل تمييزها ، باعتبار أن هذا ما سقط في روزويل ..

و كانت مهزلة بكل المقاييس ..

فالبيان تافه و ساذج إلى حد مدهش ، يستحيل تصديقه ، و يحي بأن كاتبه شخص عسكري محض ، لا علاقة له من قريب أو بعيد بالعلم أو الأدب ..

ثم إن البيان خضع بدوره لتحليل الخبراء الذين طرحوا عدة أسئلة جديدة ..

أكان من الضروري أن تنتظر القوات الجوية خمسين عاماً كاملة قبل أن تصرح بأمر كهذا ، بعد التطور المذهل في الطائرات و المقاتلات ، و الذي تصبح تلك الطائرة السرية بالنسبة إليه أشبه بإطار تالف ؟!

و لماذا خرج البيان بعد أن ظهر الفيلم ، و انتشر في الأسواق ؟!

لماذا لم يخرج من قبل ؟!

السؤال الأكثر أهمية هو : كيف يمكن أن يفسر البيان ذلك الفيلم ، الذي أجمع كل الخبراء على أنه حقيقي ، و تم تصويره عام 1947 بالفعل ؟!

كان من الواضح أنها محاولة ساذجة ، من وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية ، لتمييع الأمر كله ، و اللعب على عقول العامة ، الذين رفضوا تصديق البيان الجديد ، كما رفضوا تصديق البيان القديم ، منذ نصف قرن ..

و لكن من المؤكد أنه نجح في تفجير القضية من جديد .. 

بل و طرح قضية جديدة .. لماذا تصر الحكومات دوماً على إخفاء اتصالاتها بكائنات العوالم الأخرى ؟!

الجواب الذي يتردد دوماً ، هو أن الحكومات تحاول إخفاء أية أدلة ، على وجود كائنات عاقلة في كواكب أخرى نجحت في الوصول إلى أرضنا ، حتى لا تصيب شعوبها بالرعب ، عندما تخشى أن تأتي هذه الكائنات محاربة أو محتلة يوماً ..

و لكن للدكتور (كارل ساجان) رأي آخر قد يهمك جداً ..

إنه يقول أن التكنولوجيا التي حصلت عليها أمريكا من طبق روزويل ، كان لها فضل كبير ، في تطور التكنولوجيا و الصناعات الأمريكية فيما بعد ، لذا فهي تخفي أمر طبق روزويل حفاظاً على هيبتها ، و تجنباً لمطالبة دول أخرى بحقها في معرفة تلك التكنولوجيا و الاستفادة منها ..

و رأي ساجان وجيه بحق ، فلو أن واقعة روزويل صحيحة ، فمن المؤكد أن تكنولوجيا طبق طائر متطور إلى هذا الحد ، ستقفز بأية دولة إلى موقع جديد ، لا ينافسها فيه أحد .. 

و هذا ما تسعى إليه دوماً أمريكا ..

التفوق ..

و الانفراد ..

و لكن أياً كانت الحقائق ، فالشيء الذي لا يقبل الجدل هو أنه قد حدث أمر عجيب و غامض و مثير ، منذ ما يزيد على نصف قرن و ما زال صداه يدوي حتى الآن ..

حدث هناك ..

في روزويل .​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (12 يناير 2006)

مينا موضوع طويل خالص 
عشان كدة مفدرتيش اقراة بس كنت عايز اعرف معنى كدة يوجد كائنات فضائية 
ولا اية الظبط


----------



## Coptic Man (12 يناير 2006)

*دي كلها تكهنات ومحدش يعرف يا كيرو

شكرا لمرورك*


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: حدث في روزويل !!!!!*

موضوع قديم ......ينصح بقرائته .
يثبت .


----------



## Coptic Man (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حدث في روزويل !!!!!*

شكرا استاذي الحبيب قلم حر علي التثبيت

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ماريان مرمر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حدث في روزويل !!!!!*

شكراااااااا علي الموضع الجامدة دة


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حدث في روزويل !!!!!*

مينا شكرااااااااااااااااا  و الف شكر .. كان بدي اعرف من زمان شو قصة روزويل هاي .. و هية حقيقة ولا خيال و تأليف

شكرا عيني


----------



## قلم حر (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حدث في روزويل !!!!!*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> مينا شكرااااااااااااااااا و الف شكر .. كان بدي اعرف من زمان شو قصة روزويل هاي .. و هية حقيقة ولا خيال و تأليف
> 
> شكرا عيني


سأحاول أن أجيبك .....فالأخ مينا قليل الدخول لهذا القسم في الآونه الأخيره لتعدد مسئولياته .....و أترك له التوضح الاٍضافي .
حادثة روزويل : البعض يؤمن بحقيقتها ........لكن لا أدله حقيقيه ملموسه عليها .......فبالرغم من أن شهود كثيرون شهدوا بصحتها , لكن للحكومه الأمريكيه رأي معاكس تماما !
و يدعي المؤمنون بهذه القصه بأن الحكومه الأمريكيه تخفي الأدله الماديه .
و للعلم : في منتدانا روابط لأفلام فيها ( صحون طائره ) لكن الصور غير واضحه , و لم تعترف أي حكومه بصدقيه الأفلام .,
لو أردتي ممكن أحط الرابط في الموضوع .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## losivertheprince (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حدث في روزويل !!!!!*

*سلام المسيح :
معذرة فانا مؤمن بوجود كائنات خارج كوكب الارض*​


----------



## قلم حر (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حدث في روزويل !!!!!*

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا لكاتب الموضوع .
سلام و نعمه .


----------

